# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Books Books Read Good Books

## american.swan

I have been collecting book titles suggested by the informed on this forum.

Please inform me of any other books you feel should be added to the list.

Scroll down or click on the following link to see the updated list.

Update [Tues, Sept 25 2007]: http://ronpaulforums.com/showpost.ph...2&postcount=15

----------


## Shatterhand

Brave New World

----------


## RP4ME

Thanks so much - I am reading Hayek now.....and I just bought teh obejectivist letters - ayn rand and I read Constitutional Chaos - Napolitano! Thanks mucho.






> I have been collecting book titles suggested by the informed on this forum.
> 
> Below is a reprint of the list I have collected....Please inform me of any other books you feel should be added to the list.
> 
> Devil's Game: How the United States Helped Unleash Fundamentalist Islam  Robert Dreyfuss
> Dying to Win: The Strategic Logic of Suicide Terrorism  Robert Page
> Blueprint for Action: A Future Worth Creating  Thomas P.M. Barnett
> The Pentagon's New Map: War and Peace in the Twenty-first Century  Thomas P.M. Barnett
> Milestones  Sayyid Qutb
> ...

----------


## thuja

i am trying to decide which book to be, just in case.

----------


## SwanMaiden

Check out this thread http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=17946 over  in "News and Discussion" for some great suggestions.

----------


## derdy

You may want to keep this thread as the 'master thread' as the other forum gets way more traffic thus pushing threads into the memory hole.

Anyways, I'd like to add a few books to this list that cover a lot of American foreign policy that is not conventional wisdom; at least as far as most Americans are concerned.

Secrecy & Privilege: The Rise of the Bush Dynasty from Watergate to Iraq
Lost History: Contras, Cocaine, the Press and Project Truth
Trick or Treason: The October Surprise Mystery 
 
All by Robert Parry former Associated Press, News Week, and PBS reporter. Now has his own website @ http://www.consortiumnews.com/

----------


## BuddyRey

"Animal Farm" by George Orwell is a must-read.  The message is so subtle and unassuming that I'm thinking of introducing it to my 14-year-old sister, who doesn't like politics or "deep" subjects.  The beauty of it, at least for a teen or young adult is that, by the time you realize you're being taught a moral lesson, you're already ensnared by the gripping storyline and don't want it to end.  BUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## american.swan

Updated List.

Ron Paul Section:



> * Paul, Ron (1981). Gold, Peace, and Prosperity: The Birth of a New Economy (PDF), Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. Retrieved on 2007-07-30. 
> * Paul, Ron; Lehrman, Lewis (1982). The Case for Gold: a Minority Report of the U.S. Gold Commission (PDF), Lake Jackson, TX: Reprinted by Cato Institute, 1982; Ludwig von Mises Institute, 2007. ISBN 0932790313. Retrieved on 2007-07-30. 
> * Paul, Ron (1983). Abortion and Liberty. 
> * Paul, Ron (1983). Ten Myths About Paper Money. Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. ISBN 11765863. 
> * Paul, Ron (1984). Mises and Austrian Economics: A Personal View (PDF), Auburn, AL: Ludwig von Mises Institute. Retrieved on 2007-07-30. 
> * Paul, Ron (1987, 2007). Freedom Under Siege: The U.S. Constitution After 200 Years (PDF), Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. Retrieved on 2007-07-30. (Book distributed with permission from Ron Paul)
> * Paul, Ron (1990). Challenge to Liberty: Coming to Grips with the Abortion Issue. Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. 
> * Paul, Ron (1991). The Ron Paul Money Book. 
> * Paul, Ron (2000). A Republic, If You Can Keep It. House of Representatives Website. 
> * Paul, Ron (2007). A Foreign Policy of Freedom. Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. ISBN 0912453001.


Other Authors:



> Devil's Game: How the United States Helped Unleash Fundamentalist Islam  Robert Dreyfuss
> Dying to Win: The Strategic Logic of Suicide Terrorism  Robert Page
> Blueprint for Action: A Future Worth Creating  Thomas P.M. Barnett
> The Pentagon's New Map: War and Peace in the Twenty-first Century  Thomas P.M. Barnett
> Milestones  Sayyid Qutb
> Through Our Enemies' Eyes: Osama Bin Laden, Radical Islam, and the Future of America, Revised Edition  Michael Scheuer
> Capitalism and Freedom  Milton Friedman
> The Late, Great USA  Jerome Corsi
> The Politically Incorrect Guide to Capitalism  Robert Murphy
> ...

----------


## american.swan

Adding the following books to the list.

The Law - Frederic Bastiat  http://www.constitution.org/law/bastiat.htm
An Enemy Hath Done This - Ezra Taft Benson
The second Treatise on Civil Government - John Locke  http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtreat.htm

----------


## american.swan

I don't have the money to buy all these books  

So depressing.

----------


## giskard

Go to a public library and do an exchange.

SEE MY SIG FOR RECOMMENDED BOOKS.

----------


## derdy

Go to the library. If they don't have it, have them order it. That's what I do whenever they don't have something I want to read and can't afford to buy it.

----------


## american.swan

> Go to a public library and do an exchange.
> 
> SEE MY SIG FOR RECOMMENDED BOOKS.


Adding "*How the World Really Works" by Alan B. Jones* to the list.

----------


## angelatc

> I don't have the money to buy all these books  
> 
> So depressing.


No, I don't either. YOu can get a lot of them at the library, and always try eBay, half.com and amazon used for cheap prices.

I found "dying to win" for .50 at a thrift store. I wasn't really looking for it, but I was glad I found it.

----------


## american.swan

Lastest, Greatest, Ron Paul Forums Book List
(90% of these books could probably be found in "current affairs" in a book store or library)

Devil's Game: How the United States Helped Unleash Fundamentalist Islam – Robert Dreyfuss
Dying to Win: The Strategic Logic of Suicide Terrorism – Robert Page
Blueprint for Action: A Future Worth Creating – Thomas P.M. Barnett
The Pentagon's New Map: War and Peace in the Twenty-first Century – Thomas P.M. Barnett
Milestones – Sayyid Qutb
Through Our Enemies' Eyes: Osama Bin Laden, Radical Islam, and the Future of America, Revised Edition – 	Michael Scheuer
Capitalism and Freedom – Milton Friedman
The Late, Great USA – Jerome Corsi
The Politically Incorrect Guide to Capitalism – Robert Murphy
The Concise Guide to Economics – Jim Cox
The Creature from Jekyll Island: A Second Look at the Federal Reserve – G. Edward Griffin
Confessions of an Economic Hit Man – John Perkins
None Dare Call It Conspiracy – Gary Allen
The Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire – Set of Articles Appearing in The New American magazine During 04-05.
The Making of America: The Substance and Meaning of the Constitution – Cleon Skousen
You Can't Go Home Again – Thomas Wolfe
The Road to Serfdom – Friedrich A. Hayek
Atlas Shrugged – Ayn Rand
Armed Madhouse – Greg Palast
The Best Democracy Money Can Buy – Greg Palast
Laughing All The Way To The Bank – Fedro Rayservo
1776 – David McCullough
Beyond Fear – Bruce Schneier
The Mises Circle: The Economics of the 33 Questions – Thomas E Woods, Jr.
1984 – George Orwell
Unintended Consequences – John Ross
The Ballad Of Carl Drega – Vin Suprynowicz
Whatever Happened To The American Dream – Larry Burkett
The State vs The People – Claire Wolfe & Aaron Zelman
Lincoln Unmasked – Thomas DiLorenzo
Constitution in Exile – Andrew Napolitano
The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History – Thomas E Woods, Jr.
Banking on Baghdad - Edwin Black
A Peace to End All Peace – David Fromkin
The Underground History of American Education – John Gatto
From Major Jordan’s Diaries – George Jordan
Teason: The New World Order – Gurudas
The Assault on Reason - Al Gore  (minus chapters on Global Warming)
Seven Sins of American Foreign Policy – Loch Johnson
Imperial Ambitions – Norm Chomsky
How to Survive the IRS: My battles Against Goliath - Michael Lois Minns
People’s History of the United States: 1492 to Present – Howard Zinn
The Twentieth Century: A People’s History – Howard Zinn
A Republic, Not An Empire – Pat Buchanan
Where the right went wrong - Pat Buchanan
Lost History: Contras, Cocaine, the Press & ‘Project Truth’ - Robert Parry
The Road to 911 – Peter Dale Scott
Neo-Conned!: Just War Principles: A Condemnation of War in Iraq - Bishop Hilarion Capucci, D.L. O'Huallachain, J. Forrest Sharpe, and George Lopez
Neo-Conned! Again: Hypocrisy, Lawlessness, and the Rape of Iraq - Joseph Cirincione, D. Liam O'Huallachain, J. Forrest Sharpe, and Scott Ritter
Blood in the Sand: Imperial Fantasies, Right-Wing Ambitions, and the Erosion of American Democracy - Stephen Eric Bronner
An Introduction to Economic Reasoning(_text book available online_)
Freakonomics
Economics for Real People – Gene Callahan
Economics in One Lesson – Henry Hazlitt
The Politically Incorrect Guide to the Constitution
The Passport Book – Robert Bauman
Human Action - Ludwig Von Mises
The Sorrows of Empire: Militarism, Secrecy, and the End of the Republic - Chalmers Johnson
You Can’t Go Home Again – Thomas Wolfe
No Treason - Lysander Spooner
Permanent Revolution - Trotsky
Animal Farm - George Orwell
[visit Cato Institute library online]
[Mises library online]
Self-Made Man - Norah Vincent
The Law - Frederic Bastiat  (_http://www.constitution.org/law/bastiat.htm_)
An Enemy Hath Done This - Ezra Taft Benson
The second Treatise on Civil Government - John Locke  (_http://www.constitution.org/jl/2ndtreat.htm_)
How the World Really Works - Alan B. Jones
The End of America: A Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot - Naomi Wolf
(article about the book - _http://www.guardian.co.uk/usa/story/0,,2064157,00.html_)
Various books by David Icke
The Starfish and the Spider: The Unstoppable Power of Leaderless Organizations - Ori Brafman and Rod Beckstrom
That Hideous Strength - C.S. Lewis (part three in a series)
The Gulag Archipelago: 1918-1956 - Aleksandr I. Solzhenitsyn

Ron Paul section:
* Paul, Ron (1981). Gold, Peace, and Prosperity: The Birth of a New Economy (PDF), Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. Retrieved on 2007-07-30. 
* Paul, Ron; Lehrman, Lewis (1982). The Case for Gold: a Minority Report of the U.S. Gold Commission (PDF), Lake Jackson, TX: Reprinted by Cato Institute, 1982; Ludwig von Mises Institute, 2007. ISBN 0932790313. Retrieved on 2007-07-30. 
* Paul, Ron (1983). Abortion and Liberty. 
* Paul, Ron (1983). Ten Myths About Paper Money. Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. ISBN 11765863. 
* Paul, Ron (1984). Mises and Austrian Economics: A Personal View (PDF), Auburn, AL: Ludwig von Mises Institute. Retrieved on 2007-07-30. 
* Paul, Ron (1987, 2007). Freedom Under Siege: The U.S. Constitution After 200 Years (PDF), Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. Retrieved on 2007-07-30. (Book distributed with permission from Ron Paul)
* Paul, Ron (1990). Challenge to Liberty: Coming to Grips with the Abortion Issue. Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. 
* Paul, Ron (1991). The Ron Paul Money Book. 
* Paul, Ron (2000). A Republic, If You Can Keep It. House of Representatives Website. 
* Paul, Ron (2007). A Foreign Policy of Freedom. Lake Jackson, TX: Foundation for Rational Economics and Education. ISBN 0912453001.

----------


## constituent

tellin' ya...

YOU CAN'T GO HOME AGAIN by Thomas (no, not tom of man in full fame) Wolfe.

it is the single greatest (most important) American Novel.

oh yea, and for your sick side

ABSALOM, ABSALOM 

and

AS I LAY DYING

by William Faulkner are must reads.

----------


## american.swan

> tellin' ya...
> 
> YOU CAN'T GO HOME AGAIN by Thomas (no, not tom of man in full fame) Wolfe.
> 
> it is the single greatest (most important) American Novel.
> 
> oh yea, and for your sick side
> 
> ABSALOM, ABSALOM 
> ...


I'd like to stay away from the "sick side" but if you look close, You Can't Go Home Again IS on the list already.

----------


## perpetualstateofwar

Where the right went wrong - Pat Buchanan

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

David Icke's books, the chilling audiobook 'I am Legend' by Richard Matheson and Behold a Pale Horse by William Cooper can all be downloaded off torrent easily. The preferred, resource-light program is UTorrent.

----------


## constituent

oh... awesome... the list was so long i was gettin' dizzy...

well alright!  happy reading everyone!

(i'm a friggin' book worm)

----------


## constituent

and if anyone is really broke and they don't have it at your local library or half priced books let me know and i'll ship my copy to you as long as you promise to

1) read it

then

2) give it away immediately or ship it back.

----------


## Brock Landers

"The Starfish and the Spider" is a great, quick read, and though it deals with some fairly intuitive concepts, is very useful in understanding how a grassroots organization can succeed in taking down a strong, centrallized opponent.

Though it's not specific to politics, it's great for reinforcing that the world is moving towarad decentrallization in many ways, and how to benefit from that trend.

http://www.starfishandspider.com/

----------


## constituent

oh yea, and b/c this book has proven insanely pertinent/prophetic:

THAT HIDEOUS STRENGTH by C.S. Lewis.  It is the third novel in his "space trilogy."  PERELANDRA, the second in the series is pretty much crap, but if you're into the whole metaphysical bit, the first in the series OUT OF THE SILENT PLANET will rock your world (it doesn't really come together until the end, but when it does... ZANG!).  Easy read too, you can get through it in an afternoon most likely.

----------


## Richie

> THAT HIDEOUS STRENGTH by C.S. Lewis.  It is the third novel in his "space trilogy."  PERELANDRA, the second in the series is pretty much crap, but if you're into the whole metaphysical bit, the first in the series OUT OF THE SILENT PLANET will rock your world (it doesn't really come together until the end, but when it does... ZANG!).  Easy read too, you can get through it in an afternoon most likely.


You've got to be kidding me.  Perelandra is an AMAZING BOOK!  That entire series is equally amazing.  Still haven't read That Hideous Strength yet.

----------


## constituent

> You've got to be kidding me.  Perelandra is an AMAZING BOOK!


the imagery is excellent in it, but C.S. Lewis had a bit of an inflated ego (as expressed through his semi-self inspired character Ransom)... the book just seemed like a slow walk through the book of enoch.

i don't know, i think out of the silent planet just had me guessing/floored the whole time whereas w/ perelandra i felt like it was clear where it was headed and just a matter of getting through all the pages.

that hideous strength more than made up for it though.

----------


## Richie

> the imagery is excellent in it, but C.S. Lewis had a bit of an inflated ego (as expressed through his semi-self inspired character Ransom)... the book just seemed like a slow walk through the book of enoch.
> 
> i don't know, i think out of the silent planet just had me guessing/floored the whole time whereas w/ perelandra i felt like it was clear where it was headed and just a matter of getting through all the pages.
> 
> that hideous strength more than made up for it though.


I seriously have to read That Hideous Strength.  It's sitting over there on the shelf.  When you put it that way, I agree.  Out of the Silent planet was a masterpiece.  Perelandra seemed predictable, but is still higher quality and a better read then most books out there.

----------


## markpa

I just started reading Atlas Shrugged by: Ann Rand. It's fiction but it has to do with her views on economics and life in general. I'm only 120 pages in but so far it's been really good.

----------


## giskard

> Lastest, Greatest, Ron Paul Forums Book List
> (90% of these books could probably be found in "current affairs" in a book store or library)
> 
> <long list deleted>


12 books, some of which are in the list, are summarized in "How the World Really Works" in my sig, making it concise and a sort of sone-stop-shop, which is why I like it so much.  The 2nd book in my sig, is by the same author, and is also summarized in HTWRW.

----------


## constituent

The Gulag Archipeligo (is it on there?)

The Boomer Generation, many of whom were required to
read this book in school, have taken this book for granted
in recent years.  Most young folks, speaking from personal
experience, have gone their whole lives unaware that it
even exists.

The thing is it sounds just like the America we've all come
to know and love, the numbers just end with a few more
zeros.

----------


## american.swan

Adding  The Gulag Archipelago: 1918-1956 by Aleksandr I. Solzhenitsyn to the list.

----------


## american.swan

YESTERDAY I...
bought Freakonomics.  
ordered Self-Made Man - Norah Vincent, The End of America: A Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot - Naomi Wolf, and The Politically Incorrect Guide to American History – Thomas E Woods, Jr.

It should take about two weeks to get them to me.  Being in South Korea the "library" isn't an option.

----------


## constituent

Every person who is, was, or might one day serve in the military should read
the book:

On Killing:  The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society

----------


## lost_in_samoa

..

----------


## giskard

Another plug for some of my favorite books.  See sig.

----------

